# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Wheel of Time 13th Depository Maps....

## thebax2k

The 13th Depository  is a fansite dedicated to Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time maintained by Brandon Sanderson and others.  That might not be of that much interest to the guild except for the amazing maps and images that can be found on the site.  Check out the maps for Tanchico, Tear, Whitebridge, Caemlyn, closeup of Caemlyn, Andor, and the heraldric shields  of the noble families of Andor (scroll down).

----------


## Aenigma

I've always liked that site  :Very Happy:  

Anyone else here who's eagerly awaiting the final book?

----------


## Steel General

Neat... I hadn't seen that sight before.

----------


## ravells

These are great! Some lovely maps there, although the walls and towers are huge!!

----------


## tilt

looking good - I like the heraldic shields but in honesty - if the mappers had run their maps through a WIP thread here first - some mistakes could have been avoided  :Wink: 

and I'm looking much forward to the conclusion - still a couple of books behind though so I can wait for now  :Smile:

----------

